# Celebration vs latitude 36 vs tiftuf vs tifway



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello to all! I will just cut to the chase. I need your help as I will be moving soon and will have sod installed. Currently in my area what is offered are the ones mentioned in the title. I was initially set on celebration due to color, drought tolerance, and divot recovery, but I'm wondering if I'm biting off more than I can chew due to its aggressive nature. Any assistance regarding the pros and cons of each would be greatly appreciated.

I currently live in the central valley of California where Temps can be over 100 for 3 months and dip to 30 degrees during the winter (but this is very infrequent). I have a great dane and two little girls under two. I would eventually love to get a powered reel mower but currently due to money will be using a manual reel or rotary. The new construction ground is terrible but will be working it up and adding topsoil/proper nutrients along the way.

I have seen comparisons of the certain sods on here before but not all together. Again, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

I have been researching Celebration vs Tiftuf for a 10k ft2 lawn renovation. I am having it all re-graded, leveled, top soil, etc. My contractor of choice suggested Celebration. It seems Celebration likes to be around 5/8 to 1/2 inch and requires verticutting a few times a year to help with tufting. If you don't have gas reel mower you may be spending more time mowing than you prefer.

Good luck with your selection!

I am curious what those with these turf grasses will chime in with!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Following.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Latitude 36 based on pictures posted on this site on some of the lawn journals. I don't have it so I don't have experience with it... But man it looks awesome!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

woogieboogie said:


> Hello to all! I will just cut to the chase. I need your help as I will be moving soon and will have sod installed. Currently in my area what is offered are the ones mentioned in the title. I was initially set on celebration due to color, drought tolerance, and divot recovery, but I'm wondering if I'm biting off more than I can chew due to its aggressive nature. Any assistance regarding the pros and cons of each would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I currently live in the central valley of California where Temps can be over 100 for 3 months and dip to 30 degrees during the winter (but this is very infrequent). I have a great dane and two little girls under two. I would eventually love to get a powered reel mower but currently due to money will be using a manual reel or rotary. The new construction ground is terrible but will be working it up and adding topsoil/proper nutrients along the way.
> 
> I have seen comparisons of the certain sods on here before but not all together. Again, any help would be greatly appreciated!


Whereabouts in the central valley are you? You shouldn't have to worry too much about soil quality. We are blessed with some of the best soil quality. I'd put more energy into a good irrigation system. I assume you will be getting your sod from AG Sod farm in Fowler?? I have AG-1 in the backyard, which isn't offered anymore. I have Celebration in the front yard. Both of those are cut with a reel. Out of what AG offers, I would probably recommend Celebration. I've had some hiccups with it, but I think in the end; it's the hybrid I'd choose again. Also loving a larger section I seeded in Arden15, but it's too early to give a recommendation on that.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@TigerKnight I'm definitely leaning towards celebration but not gonna lie the verticutting is intimidating to me. What would you use to verticut?


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@Jacobpaschall yes sir, looking at ag sod in fowler. I am looking to purchase a larger lot up the the Friant area. Can I ask what hiccups you had? And how is the maitenence such as verticutting, scarifying, aerating, etc?


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

Hey neighbor. I went with Celebration after splitting hairs on the AG sod website. The color is excellent and mine is continuing to Hulk out during the severe heat. In summer I only use Ironite or a low nitrogen foliar w iron and micros.

@Jacobpaschall our soil is shit. Mostly hardpan here in north Clovis. Have had to amend a lot to get my plants off to a decent start. Doing my best to conserve water also. I never veticut. When it needs it I just scalp. I do around 3 scalps per year.

Go with a reel mower and never look back.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Do you plan on reel or rotary mowing?


----------



## Patrck17 (Apr 19, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Do you plan on reel or rotary mowing?


He said he would like a powered reel eventually but to start it would be manual reel and rotary.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Check out @Topcat's lawn journal. I plugged some TifTuf into areas where my Zoysia won't grow properly. At some point, I plan on resodding with it. It is a fine leafed, super tuf grass, that spreads well, greens up nice, is what I would consider the perfect grass.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@DurtEsanch very good to know! Exactly what I was looking for in regards to what it takes to maintain celebration. Although in the future might start out with a sun joe or the new ryobi verticut/scarifier. Just can't see buying a huge ole machine im only going to use a couple times of year.... although I would very much like to. Lol

@Mightyquinn yes will start with a manual reel but may just bite the bullet and get a california trimmer... I got the itchhhh! Lol

@SCGrassMan will definitely check that out. Tiftuf is not out of the running. Thanks!

Also, no one would happen to know how to get tahoma 31 in the valley would they? Do you think it would do well? Would sure love to try lol


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

woogieboogie said:


> @DurtEsanch very good to know! Exactly what I was looking for in regards to what it takes to maintain celebration. Although in the future might start out with a sun joe or the new ryobi verticut/scarifier. Just can't see buying a huge ole machine im only going to use a couple times of year.... although I would very much like to. Lol
> 
> @Mightyquinn yes will start with a manual reel but may just bite the bullet and get a california trimmer... I got the itchhhh! Lol
> 
> ...


While I don't live in California, in Oklahoma I picked up my Lat 36 directly from a wholesale sod farm. In talking to the folks there, they said all the country clubs in the area had moved to Lat 36 in the last few years.
However, Tahoma 31 was quickly starting to become the choice in the last year or so. The reason being it apparently does better in some shade situations, it's fine bladed quality, minimum seed heads and overall cold tolerance. They even told me that they were going to stop sprigging Northbridge altogether. Tahoma and Lat 36 were just far superior based on their many conversations.

Here, You can drive around and see the public courses that likely have Tifway and the bad winter we had absolutely destroyed it. It's a sad site on many courses.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

woogieboogie said:


> @DurtEsanch very good to know! Exactly what I was looking for in regards to what it takes to maintain celebration. Although in the future might start out with a sun joe or the new ryobi verticut/scarifier. Just can't see buying a huge ole machine im only going to use a couple times of year.... although I would very much like to. Lol
> 
> @Mightyquinn yes will start with a manual reel but may just bite the bullet and get a california trimmer... I got the itchhhh! Lol
> 
> ...


If you decide to Reel Cut, most of us here would recommend something better than a california trimmer. Plan on spending around $2 grand with freight, and get a used commercial unit.

Check out Prairie Turf, I think its in Minnesota or Canada or something, I forget, but myself and Ware have both purchased mowers from there.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@SCGrassMan Thanks for the help will definitely check them out. And I have heard the California trimmer seems like a child's toy once switching to the Real Deal but thought it might be a good 'gateway' reel mower for the time being. haha

@Dlmartin1984 That's enough to make a grown man cry! While it doesn't get incredibly cold here, we usually do experience ehhhhh maybe 7 days to possibly a month where temps can reach below 30 degrees F, but never snow. Last time it snowed here was I believe in 97 and was a light dusting (melted before it hit the grown). Can I ask, how do you like the Latitude 36? I would definitely consider it because I hear the leaf was much more fine than the celebration and in turn softer.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

woogieboogie said:


> @SCGrassMan Thanks for the help will definitely check them out. And I have heard the California trimmer seems like a child's toy once switching to the Real Deal but thought it might be a good 'gateway' reel mower for the time being. haha
> 
> @Dlmartin1984 That's enough to make a grown man cry! While it doesn't get incredibly cold here, we usually do experience ehhhhh maybe 7 days to possibly a month where temps can reach below 30 degrees F, but never snow. Last time it snowed here was I believe in 97 and was a light dusting (melted before it hit the grown). Can I ask, how do you like the Latitude 36? I would definitely consider it because I hear the leaf was much more fine than the celebration and in turn softer.


Well, the cost is gonna be nearly the same as a good used commercial unit. And the commercial units hold their value really well. I got within a couple of hundred bucks of what I paid, including freight, for my GM1600 when I sold it.


----------



## DEREK918 (Jun 10, 2021)

Dlmartin1984 said:


> While I don't live in California, in Oklahoma I picked up my Lat 36 directly from a wholesale sod farm. In talking to the folks there, they said all the country clubs in the area had moved to Lat 36 in the last few years.


Where did you get your Lat 36 from, Riverview or Easton?


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

woogieboogie said:


> @TigerKnight I'm definitely leaning towards celebration but not gonna lie the verticutting is intimidating to me. What would you use to verticut?


I will probably rent a verticutter from a local rental company when needed. I would not be intimidated by it. I may purchase one down the road if I can find a used one.


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

woogieboogie said:


> @SCGrassMan Thanks for the help will definitely check them out. And I have heard the California trimmer seems like a child's toy once switching to the Real Deal but thought it might be a good 'gateway' reel mower for the time being. haha
> 
> @Dlmartin1984 That's enough to make a grown man cry! While it doesn't get incredibly cold here, we usually do experience ehhhhh maybe 7 days to possibly a month where temps can reach below 30 degrees F, but never snow. Last time it snowed here was I believe in 97 and was a light dusting (melted before it hit the grown). Can I ask, how do you like the Latitude 36? I would definitely consider it because I hear the leaf was much more fine than the celebration and in turn softer.


I Just put down the sod a few weeks back. Right off the bat I can say it's softer, blades are significantly more fine than neighbors tifway, it's dense as I have seen. It took to the soil within a week. I mowed after one week too. Long term I can't say at this point.

But here is a picture of the Lat 36 next to Astro Bermuda I laid earlier in the spring. It's incredibly different and better IMO. But if it remains this dense, to others points, I can foresee at least annual verticut and dethatching will need to occur. I would also think it's almost necessary to cut with a reel.


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

DEREK918 said:


> Dlmartin1984 said:
> 
> 
> > While I don't live in California, in Oklahoma I picked up my Lat 36 directly from a wholesale sod farm. In talking to the folks there, they said all the country clubs in the area had moved to Lat 36 in the last few years.
> ...


Riverview. Easton told me they had to completely re-sprig after trying to cut the Lat 36 and it just not cutting well at all. Won't be ready till fall.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Could someone with Celebration post a close-up photo like the Lat36 above?


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

I went with Celebration back in April. I didn't have near the options you do and this is my first go with bermuda but I have been extremely happy with it. Color is fantastic and texture is very nice as well. I haven't been around tiftuf or latitude so can't really compare them to mine.

Not bad for only being laid a few months ago


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

TigerKnight said:


> Could someone with Celebration post a close-up photo like the Lat36 above?


Here you go, sorry for the toes sneaking in :lol:


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks! It is looking great. I was browsing your Lawn Journal and my wife wants me to do a similar setup with the play set as you have.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@monsonman Yesssss, I'm so glad you posted pics. I have been following your reno for awhile! Just never posted. Don't judge me. haha That color is amazing and you did an awesome job. Can I ask how is the texture? pretty soft?


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Here's some of mine, it's the best area of my celebration and I have it mowed to 5/8". It is super soft to walk on


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

monsonman said:


> TigerKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone with Celebration post a close-up photo like the Lat36 above?
> ...


Beautiful. Based on this, I'd say you're splitting hairs on difference in blades between Celebration and Lat 36. Anything further can be sorted out in NTEP trials depending on what you're seeking.


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

@woogieboogie If you want a power reel AND a verticutter maybe consider getting an Allett with their interchangeable cartridge system. Buy one machine instead of 2.You will probably spend around $3000 but financing through Affirm is easy and interest free. I used them to pay for a Peleton and it was super easy and was able to pay it off early.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

woogieboogie said:


> @Jacobpaschall yes sir, looking at ag sod in fowler. I am looking to purchase a larger lot up the the Friant area. Can I ask what hiccups you had? And how is the maitenence such as verticutting, scarifying, aerating, etc?


I put celebration in last year May. It did fantastic and was about as good as I've seen by July. In August, it suddenly started dying. I wasn't sure if I over fertilized or had some kind of fungus? This year it came back very weak, there wasn't much that had survived. I eventually noticed I had a ton of grubs and that was likely the reason it died. I treated the grubs; and the couple spots that survived, have spread and it's getting back on track. I verticut once last year. I haven't done anything this year as I'm waiting for it to fill back in. I plan on verticutting, scalping, and sand leveling later this year.

Pic last year before it started dying.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

@Jacobpaschall Lawn looks beautiful and cute dog! Crazy the grubs got to it the way they did, just glad the lawn is so resilient.

@DurtEsanch You know I was looking at the Allett or even the swardsman systems. My wife would love the space saved... the price not so much. I think after a couple mows she would come around. lol or at least a guy can dream.

I've been pretty impressed with the celebration honestly. The latitude would be nice for the cold tolerance but the shade/drought tolerance and divot recovery of the celebration is definitely a huge plus. I was concerned about the leaf size of the celebration but it appears negligible now. Also the celebration might yellow faster during the winter but what bermuda doesn't eventually go completely dormant. Now I just got to get the right equipment and if I could be out every 2-3 days working on the lawn....... well that's my happy place  Sorry just thinking out loud!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

woogieboogie said:


> @Jacobpaschall Lawn looks beautiful and cute dog! Crazy the grubs got to it the way they did, just glad the lawn is so resilient.
> 
> @DurtEsanch You know I was looking at the Allett or even the swardsman systems. My wife would love the space saved... the price not so much. I think after a couple mows she would come around. lol or at least a guy can dream.
> 
> I've been pretty impressed with the celebration honestly. The latitude would be nice for the cold tolerance but the shade/drought tolerance and divot recovery of the celebration is definitely a huge plus. I was concerned about the leaf size of the celebration but it appears negligible now. Also the celebration might yellow faster during the winter but what bermuda doesn't eventually go completely dormant. Now I just got to get the right equipment and if I could be out every 2-3 days working on the lawn....... well that's my happy place  Sorry just thinking out loud!


Not sure what kind of mower you are looking for. If you are interested in a greensmower I recently purchased one from a guy in Southern CA. He is an ex Toro Technician and currently has a reel sharpening business. He sells used equipment from the golf courses he services. I bought this GM1000 from him a couple weeks ago and my brother-in-law picked up a GM1600 from him last week. If you are interested, I can ask him if I could forward you his info.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

TigerKnight said:


> Thanks! It is looking great. I was browsing your Lawn Journal and my wife wants me to do a similar setup with the play set as you have.


No problem, thanks for the kind words.



woogieboogie said:


> @monsonman Yesssss, I'm so glad you posted pics. I have been following your reno for awhile! Just never posted. Don't judge me. haha That color is amazing and you did an awesome job. Can I ask how is the texture? pretty soft?


No judging here, i read through most of the warm season journals before i made an account. Seeing what others have done to their lawns and how they treat them helped me hit the ground running when I laid the new turf.

And the texture is great, when friends are over most of them are kicking their shoes off to walk around on it barefoot.


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

My vote is for Celebration. Absolutely love it and glad I switched over from 419.


----------



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> Latitude 36 based on pictures posted on this site on some of the lawn journals. I don't have it so I don't have experience with it... But man it looks awesome!


I maintain 3 soccer fields that are latitude. It is a beautiful grass with a dark green color. It can definitely get puffy and does require verticutting because of how thick and puffy it can get. Noticed it can also be temperamental. Bounces back real well from inputs and I think it would be a great grass to spoon feed.


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

Celebration on the left. Tiftuf on the right.

My choice would be Celebration due to the super fast lateral growth and dark green color. I have since nuked the tiftuf with glyphosate and 4 weeks later it is starting to come back.

Tiftuf has a shorter leaf and a slight tighter growth. But note that the tiftuf is was laid last September. This celebration was laid formate w/ rye over seed and this pic was taken 2 weeks after green up and spraying off the rye. Now it is just as tight/dense as the tiftuf.

I have been plugging the celebration and the lateral spread is somewhat amazing.


Ignore weeds. No pre-emergent so runners can tack down. And the nuked tiftuf (it was a test piece)


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone for still replying. I love how the hits just keep on coming. Definitely leaning more towards Celebration for now, although latitude isn't necessarily out of the picture. Also, Celebration seems to be much more available here in the valley. @GrassDad Thanks for the pictures and yeah you really can't beat the color.

Also I was able to get the wife to sit down and watch a video with me about the Allett liberty the other night. Her reaction, "Hmmm, that is pretty cool." Sooooo maybe sooner rather than later I can get this reel game in check!.......buttttt lawn first!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

My house was sodded with Tifway 419. It's pretty weak in the shaded areas, so I renovated a side with TifTuf and it's doing much better. It tends to get more seedheads than my Tifway 419 sections. I chose TifTuf because it's similarity in appearance and feel to Tifway 419. It's supposed to require less water.

I'd say the color isn't the greatest. Celebration definitely has a deeper green shade which is nice and stripes well. Even with spraying chelated iron, the Tifway and TifTuf are an okay green.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Close on my new house next week. Planning to install underground downspout extensions, irrigation, and sod with celebration Bermuda next spring. This thread was exactly what I was needing. Monsonman is my example to follow. Same climate same grass. Going to be fun


----------



## Miggys_Grass (Jun 15, 2021)

I live in Southern California as well a bit iland so I understand the 100plus degree Summers and colder winter's but I went with TifTuf. I really like it mowed at 1/2 inch but just recently lowered my height of cut. One pic was before I cut it down a bit over grown.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

I came across these photos when searching for some information about latitude 36. I thought it would be helpful in this thread.


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

Not sure where the Original poster landed for sod, but I saw this picture of Tahoma31 vs Tif419 side by side on a tee box. In OKC, Gallardia country club, I attended a wedding in late May and the course was absolutely trashed from the winter storm. Bermuda was dead in most places. Looks like they resodded everything with Tahoma31 shortly after.

Tahoma31 left. Tif419 right. Pretty stark difference.


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Sooooo after much deliberation and research I did make a decision as to what Sod I will be using! I was pretty much set on celebration for the following reasons: aggressive growth, incredible hardiness, and superior color ( to any other turf actually). But I ultimately decided to go with......drumroll please:

Latitude 36

And the reason being was in regards to spring green up, drought tolerance, and disease resistance. It landed near the top of the majority of NTEP studies. Plus I like the color, although not as dark as celebration, and the leaf texture. Plus I saw some renovations on here that pretty much sold me. If Latitude 36 is not available at time of reno and I use celebration, I will in no way be bummed, just for now I am set on Lat 36.

(As a side note) Tiftuf was at the top of the majority of those studies too. Surprised I didn't see as much love for that turf on here.

Having said that I will say I did try pretty hard to get my hand on some Tahoma 31, but currently the only distributor is located 7 hours away in Southern California (I am in central California) and the next closest was in Colorado I believe. and when looking at the NTEP results lat 36 was either right behind Tahoma or in some cases ahead of it. So I felt like we were just splitting hairs to begin with.

Now I do have a set date to close and receive keys from my new home August 31. Within the following 1-2 weeks I plan to grade the ground, till in topper mix (50/50 hummus/compost) to first couple inches of soil, install irrigation, level a bit more, and hopefully install sod mid-September.

Will definitely be documenting the process on here so stay tuned!


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

Congrats Woogie! Does AG have Latitude? What neighborhood is your new house?

Fair warning. Go to Home Depot and rent a demolition hammer w a spade bit. That's what I used to, not only to help dig holes, but to break up my soil in the grass area. NE Clovis is all hardpan. The guy at HD said that our soil would just make the tiller skip across the ground. It's that hard.I broke it up about 12 inch deep before leveling and putting down amend for the sod.

I'm not sure installing sod mid-sept will give it enough time to mature and develop roots for winter. With that said I know we stay warm deep into October. Make sure you get some Phos rich fertilizer down.


----------

